# Inducing heat



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

Can heat be induced in a 3 year old slightly overweight heifer (has never calved)? It's next to impossible to know if and when she is in heat.


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

yes you can induce a heat cycle by giving her a shot of ludalice i belive thats the spelling, it has instructions on it , is the reason she hasnt calved because she has had no bull around, somtimes for some reason cows will wind up sterile and never produce a calf... make shure you read the instructions real careful.. :hobbyhors :hobbyhors


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if your able to put her out on pasture with a herd that a bull is servicing put her out there and let her work off some of that extra weight on a grass diet and herd life, and the bull will work her over, sometimes (at least with other live stock) just the presence of a male will bring them around, then the bull can figure out when she is best ready to accept him and get the job done, just give her a few months out on the range and see what happens, if she still doesnt come up pregnant, give her a shot of Lutalace like sellis said.


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

also if she doesnt produce a calf thers always the other direction...mmmmmm mmmmmm goood beef. she might just be yummy


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Why Not Have Her Checked To See If Their Are Any Problems That Would Prevent Her From Giving Birth- Like A Cow Gyn Checkup. We Just Lost A 2 1/2 Yo Heifer - Was Discharging A Clear Jell--- Trying To Expell Something....loaded Her On The Trailer And She Dropped Dead In Transit To The Examining Table, So To Speak.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

The best method is a CIDR then Lute, then GNRH at breeding. To bring her into heat, the CIDR is inserted for 7 days, for example. You put the CIDR in on a Monday, remove on the following Monday. Then lute her as soon as you remove it. Usually 3 days later, they are in a really good fertile heat. Lute does work by itself, the problem is, it doesn't seem to be as fertile as a CIDR induced heat.

The CIDR works like this. It releases a hormone called progesterone, while in the vagina it pauses the heat cycle, it more or less resets it. When you remove it, the drop in progesterone triggers the heat cycle. Why it works better is the fact it works over a week period, it "primes" their reproductive system. I brought two cows back into estrus, cows that weren't exhibiting any signs after calving yet. One I had to rebreed, but that 2nd heat was a strong heat. The other cow bred on the first try, and another one I bred a few weeks back. All 3 I used a CIDR on, and I like the results. The other BIG benefit of them. You don't have to sit around wondering "do I give the lute now, is it too soon? or am I too late? Because lute needs to be given to an animal 10 days after she goes through a heat. In your case your not sure when she is in heat, and some are quiet (even heifers). A CIDR takes the guess work out of the game.


Now the only problem is cost, for one animal, buying a bag of CIDR which do have a shelf life, wouldn't be practical. However if somehow you can get one, get some lute, your set. Personally I like to insert one in the mornings, so 7 days later I remove it in the morning, and their heat is obvious by late morning the 3rd day after removing the CIDR.


Some say it is "high tech", thing is, lute is not nearly as effective, unless you use it in conjuction with a CIDR.


Jeff


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I would take floramum's suggestion. Schedule a vet exam. If he gives her a clean bill of health, he can then give her a shot of Lutalse to induce heat. Just have your ducks in a row for AI Service at that time!..cheers.


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

I also like the idea of getting the OB GYN (Vet) to look at her.
For some reason it just sounds funny when you say it that way. 

If she checks out OK you can induce a heat with drugs.
Lutalyse is a popular choice but there are others.

The thing you need to remember is you do not know her heat cycle.
The shot only works between day 8 and 17 (or something like that) of her cycle. If you give the shot at the wrong time of the cycle; it will do no good. A second shot 14 days after the first will show a better than 90% chance of bringing a cow into heat.

Cows caught with the first shot will again be in the proper stage for the shot to work again; and cows not caught with the first shot will naturally be in the proper stage for the shot to work.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

john in la said:


> The thing you need to remember is you do not know her heat cycle.
> The shot only works between day 8 and 17 (or something like that) of her cycle. If you give the shot at the wrong time of the cycle; it will do no good. A second shot 14 days after the first will show a better than 90% chance of bringing a cow into heat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Call your AI tech and ask if you can get just one CIDR. I pay for one at a time as I need them

My concern would be your statement of being overweight. You could be looking at calving problems if she is that over weight.


----------



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

Where can I get CIDR? Other than the vet?


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

JeffNY posted on the "True Cost of AI" thread....

ABS Global


----------

